# Speak out to educate others



## happyfeet22 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi All

Infertility Network Scotland are currently running an education project in Scotland which aims to reach members of the public and those who provide fertility healthcare services to educate them about infertility.

Part of this project involves going out and speaking to large groups of trainee and practicing nurses and G.Ps about best practice in infertility care.

As an organisation we are able to give students and professionals lots of facts about how we feel things should be done however, nothing can rival hearing a real patients experience of their infertility journey.

So we are desperately seeking volunteers in Scotland to speak for us in order to reach providers of such important care about their journey so that they can go on and provide better care for others in the future.

We will of course support volunteers every step of the way and can provide travel expenses ect, so if you live and Scotland, passionate about quality fertility health care and would like to be involved in something really exciting and innovating, please please get in touch.

Thanks

Sarah x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Sarah where would this be based, I'm in the north east?! 
Sheila


----------

